# Rostock - Largest city in mecklenburg



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Agreed, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern really is a good place for traveling, it gained loads of attractivity since communism fell down. It doesn't have anything to do with those days anymore, nearly everything's shiny as a Struma crashbarrier (can't get rid of this)
> 
> While I'm at it - Johnor made some several more threads about the Baltic Sea region here. About the state's beautiful capital town of Schwerin e.g. Regarding me - I posted some shots of *Usedom Island in this thread*, one of the most attractive areas over here - To be continued!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the extensive reply! I love the Baltic region, it has to be one of my favourite places on Earth. The people are all so beautiful and open minded as well. The entire of Germany is brilliant actually, I'd love to call Berlin home one day. I've never been so inspired by a city before.

I'll have to check out those other threads now...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

You own one of these houses?!??!










:drool:

And I really love these little Strandkörben, they're a really great idea, quite romantic in a way. I'd give anything to be in Germany right now...


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Mediveal House










Wonderful houses








[/quote]


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

70 In richtung Alte Markt




















[/quote]


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pics, and I'll repeat what others have said: It looks like it could be a Dutch or Danish city.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Bond James Bond said:


> Nice pics, and I'll repeat what others have said: It looks like it could be a Dutch or Danish city.


Thank you for your compliment.
I think that the architechtural form that exists in Rostock actually came from Lübeck and was then exported (to the hanseatic cities of europe). In this sense it lies on the lack of stone to build and therefore dependent on brickstone. Just to illustrate what I mean I will present a gallery of Lübeck, the definer of the hanseatic architechture.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice pics of a pretty city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

I do like the look of Melbourne very much. It sure does have an impressive skyline!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

In how far is Melbournes' skyline related to Rostock?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Ka-8 (May 4, 2004)

Benonie said:


> Beautiful city. kay:
> Reminds me of the polish cities on the other side of the german-Polish frontier.


Right, the ex-DDR is my favourite part of Germany, as well as in Poland the western part (west from the Warta (Warthe) and Odra (Oder) rivers. I love the old German buildings built of red brick and the timbered walls...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

city_thing said:


> :drool:
> 
> And I really love these little Strandkörben, they're a really great idea, quite romantic in a way. I'd give anything to be in Germany right now...


Totally agree. During summer, when the weather is nice, german beach resorts are just as good as any Australian beach.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

goschio said:


> Totally agree. During summer, when the weather is nice, german beach resorts are just as good as any Australian beach.


I kind of agree, some of the best preserved cities and towns are in east germany. Some of them rival the ones in southern germany.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice, I expected a gray industrial/port city. Didn't think there were still so many historic buildings left: were they not destroyed during the war or were they rebuilt ?


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

urbane said:


> Nice, I expected a gray industrial/port city. Didn't think there were still so many historic buildings left: were they not destroyed during the war or were they rebuilt ?


It is funny, not all cities and towns were completely destroyed in the second world war. 

In the northern state of Schleswig Holstein and Mecklenburg-vorpommern only Kiel and Neubrandenburg from the larger towns was completely destroyed. Lübeck and Rostock was 20 percent and 30 percent destroyed. Cities like Flensburg, Schwerin, Schleswig, Wismar and so on still breath a lot of old world charm.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Last pictures from Rostock

1 Kröpeliner Tor




















[/quote]


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great photos again Johan, thanks a lot! Do you consider visiting Mecklenburg-Vorpommern again in the near future (in summer perhaps)?



city_thing said:


> You own one of these houses?!??!


Indeed. It's the one with the red roof in the middle of that pic, finished renovation just 2 months ago


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

I was last year in Fischland-Darss. Since I maybe will move from Germany soon I will try to make a tour of Germany this summer. Maybe a short trip to Warnemünde by Rostock would be nice.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

city_thing said:


> The people are all so beautiful and open minded as well.


Actually due to some gruesome xenophobic incidents in the 90's and the fact that right-wing-extremists make it into the parliaments in many eastern german state parliaments (incl. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern), Rostock is not known for open-mindedness. Actually, my ex-neighbour in Hamburg *hailed from Rostock and she told me, that she didn't like Hamburg, because there were too many black people* (I thought, she could go back to Rostock and be unemployed or be happy to have a well-paid and secure job in Hamburg).

Rostock has to work a lot on his Image, as the city is indeed surprisingly beautyful according to the pictures above.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

@DiggerD21

I mean your ex-neighboor is hardly an empirical evidence that Rostock is predominant right city. The east of germany has although a higher percentage of right radicals than west. Still the cities in Mecklenburg - Vorpommern is predominantly left where the poorer country side is more right. 

The governenment in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern is a corporation between socialdemocrats and the lift wing party PDS. Rostock is an university city where the down town is actually lively with nice cafes with a left touche. In this sense Rostock is opeminded...

Sometimes it is better to actually go to the places and see for yourself.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, doesn't change the fact that Rostock has to work on its Image. My Ex-neighbour is actually not the only negative example/story from Rostock I have met or heard. On the other hand I have never heard anything bad about Magdeburg for instance, a city roughly as big as Rostock, roughly as far away from Hamburg as Rostock and roughly the same economic situation as Rostock.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

@DiggerD21
I would say the opposite. What do you really know about Rostock? What is your personal expierence from Rostock? I would rather walk around in Rostock then in Magdeburg since Rostock has a cultural life and Magdeburg is too close on Berlin. You also seem to forget that Mecklenburg-vorpommern is predominantly left wing. If left-wing is bad, then you would make a good point. 

In the long run I have no idea where your based your judgement on that Rostock should have more racists than Berlin, Cottbus or Magdeburg. Please show me your empirical evidence in form of statistics on racist crime or anything scientific except your loose perception. If you cannot prove your point, you are the one who is spreading this rumour.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

all of you: please visit Rostock and see it with your own eyes. Don't believe in clichees and prejudices. 

The city has its problems, as many other cities have worldwide. Xenophobia is a global phenomenon and in East Germany it's primariliy driven by the feeling of being disadvantaged by globalization. To my experience, its much less than in the early 90ies.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Whenever you lift a population out of "poverty" (which is a relative term anyway) you tend to find that extremism begins to disappear. The only reason for extreme reaction is due to extreme discrepancy and want of a better future.

It's strange that extremism and crime are generally correlated quite well with the GINI index. More equal, less crime/extremism.

By the way to keep this thread on topic - these are great photos Johnor and I've enjoyed each of your threads from East Germany. Keep up the excellent work and I look forward to visiting Rostock in the future.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Johnor said:


> In the long run I have no idea where your based your judgement on that Rostock should have more racists than Berlin, Cottbus or Magdeburg. Please show me your empirical evidence in form of statistics on racist crime or anything scientific except your loose perception. If you cannot prove your point, you are the one who is spreading this rumour.


I never stated that there are more racists in Rostock than in other german cities. I just stated that IMO Rostock has an image problem (actually largely due to this gruesome incident in the early 90s) and that much of what I hear and my encounters with some people of this region confirm this not so nice image of Rostock. I never stated that my experiences are representative.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

@DiggerD21

Well, its ok to have prejudices... 

Still I would recomend you take a tour of the city. It is really nice! 
There is a lot of young open minded and nice cafes in the city.....
And it lies just a couple of minutes from some of Germany best beaches...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice Rostock  The city looks nice...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

And it still looks nice!

Incredible, eh?


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

more pictures and news


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Warnemünde*, a popular Baltic Sea beach spa that is part of Rostock city: Landmarks lighthouse and Teepott during "Lighthouse In Flames 2012".









_Source_


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm always charmed by that unique architectural style endemic to a particular region or country. 
this city has that share of charming structures.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

People ought to go to holiday in these beautiful german coast cities like
Rostock, Stralsund and the stunning towns on Rügen and Usedom.
Italy, France, Spain, Turkey, Portugal, Greece, etc.
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overrated!
I want powder white sand and not a water temperature that is too hot!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time going through your splendid collection, and I'm surprised that Rostock still holds a good part of its old-world charm (at 30 percent), even though a good amount of the city has been destroyed in World War II. However, putting wars and politics aside, I truly appreciate how much the city has been rebuilt in ways that the structures mirror those of many modern European cities, with buildings having similar heights and number of floors. In addition, with the narrow cobblestone streets (with access for one car to go through at a time), it makes me want to walk around the city's alleyways and appreciate the various buildings and open spaces made over time. Yes, there are quite a lot of brick structures, but many of the more modern ones (built with steel and cement) look pretty similar to its older siblings, and I can see lots of windows that bring in light and breaks the monotony of the similar height structures. 

And it's good to bring in another city, Warnemünde, in which I could pay a visit too when visiting Rostock, especially with that modern-looking structure (makes me think that it is either a museum, a government building, a commercial center, or other) sitting next to a working lighthouse... it makes me think that summers in that region are fantastic indeed!

Splendid images, my friend! Hopefully, I will see even more images from this lively city! :hug:


----------

